# December contest



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

This month's theme is "Christmas is going to the dogs"...So post your best picture of your golden being naughty or nice. 

Remember you must have 25 posts to enter and if you have already won this year you are not eligible. We will take entries right up until December 25 so that we can maybe get some of this year's pictures included.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll give it another shot.

Here is Tucker being a nice boy. (He hated having the bow on!)


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Spirit, trying to get to the mantle,on fire place.


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

Just hanging with the Deer waiting for Santa.....


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I was busy taking pics of Nash sleeping with his santa hat on last year , and Nitro came in swooped on the cookies, and ate one....got the proof too!!!::


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Here he was naughty. He run away and I looked for him for several hours. After I found him and took him home this was his " I'm so guilty and I'm so unhappy" look.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great entries! goldensrbest, it also looks like he's trying to catch the eagle! What a good bird dog!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Here's Bentley's.










As you can see he is not a fan of the Santa hat and no amount of treats would change his mind :doh:


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Thai definitely being NICE.... for a few minutes anyway


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

BIGDAWG said:


> Thai definitely being NICE.... for a few minutes anyway


Awwwwwwwwwwwwww. so sweettttttt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Do you see anything out of place?


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Bella's Mama said:


> Do you see anything out of place?


How did she get back there and not destroy anything


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

^the couch is to the right of the photo. The end table is normally where the tree is, and Bella likes to stuff herself between or behind the end table and couch. I saw her back there chilling (has yet to touch a present or ornament but likes the tree) and snapped a sneaky Bella! When she realized she couldn't get out the normal way when there were no presents, she squished behind the couch to get out.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

And here are our two wonderful Christmas elves. As of today there a couple fewer ornaments on that tree!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Catalina said:


> And here are our two wonderful Christmas elves. As of today there a couple fewer ornaments on that tree!


Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Catalina said:


> And here are our two wonderful Christmas elves. As of today there a couple fewer ornaments on that tree!


Your elves are beautiful, especially in front of your gorgeous tree, great picture.


----------



## BJoy (Aug 22, 2011)

WOW!!! Great photos! How can we resist all those golden faces?


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Catalina said:


> And here are our two wonderful Christmas elves. As of today there a couple fewer ornaments on that tree!


I have exactly the same rug!!!! Great taste! 

I went home last night to (2) broken Christmas balls. The tree is in front of our living room picture window & it's blocking their view. How dare I do that!

Nice picture.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Bentley's Mom said:


> How did she get back there and not destroy anything


I looked & looked & looked & wondered what this picture was about. Then I saw her! Great picture.


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's our upset reindeer of the year... :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

the hats describe their faces perfectly!


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

*my "Three Kings"*

Hello All! My Three Kings (wise men), Luke - Madison - Migo, would like to wish you all Happy Holidays and a Happy New Year! ENJOY!

-Caitlin


----------



## Lerin (Jun 2, 2011)

I promise mom, I will NOT mess with the tree...Now will I get presents??!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson trying desperately to keep his eyes open waiting for Santa to come down the chimney!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

NJgoldengirl said:


> Hello All! My Three Kings (wise men), Luke - Madison - Migo, would like to wish you all Happy Holidays and a Happy New Year! ENJOY!
> 
> -Caitlin


haha - how cute is this! What good doggies to sit still like this.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Christmas cookies, oh the temptation.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

This Santa looks so yummy ...


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige 7mos old. Santa better bring something good as he has been the best Golden Boy ever.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hehehe... this is either naughty or nice. 

Jacks takes his job as greeter very seriously. No way some strange fat guy in a fastiduous fur trimmed red velvet... outfit... is breaking into our house without being properly greeted. 

My submission pic...










- not a submission, just throwing it in because seriously isn't that nose kissable?


----------

